# Butt plugs



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Driving down the road the other day, I called some other driver a butt plug, then apologized to my wife for taking the name of a perfectly good sex toy and applying it to a schmuck.

Her eyes sorta went wide and she asked me what on earth was a butt plug? So I explained, she was incredulous, asked me if I had ever tried it, I replied no, and that was that.

Do we have any couples out here who have introduced one of these into the toychest? Did you have to overcome any objections or askance looks from your SO? Are you glad you did?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My SO and I use them on occasion. They rock! 

In our case, my SO was the one that offered anal sex (she's the female, btw), so she has no objections to something there. She finds my penis to be somewhat larger than she'd prefer in her butt, so when we feel like stimulating DP, it's a butt plug and PIV, rather than the other way around. Although yesterday, she texted me a pic of the opposite approach and suggested we try that soon... There's a reason I love this woman! 

Sorry if it's TMI...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Oh, and she has used a prostate/butt plug on me in an effort to rock my (prostate) world. Didn't do much for me, but we try

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

I figure it's a non-starter for her, but since I can rationalize it for myself, it might be worth a shot, unless I hear a bunch of negative feedback.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

How does she respond to any other anal stimulation?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm sitting here laughing, imagining the conversation.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I was scared. That didn't help. It hurt. It was big and scary and I wasn't talked to about it before hand.

So I suggest you do that or she may have that same look on her face when you say "See Dear this is a butt plug, turn around."

Just saying....


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

PBear said:


> How does she respond to any other anal stimulation?
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Tell you what. I'll let you try, and then you answer for me.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> I was scared. That didn't help. It hurt. It was big and scary and I wasn't talked to about it before hand.
> 
> So I suggest you do that or she may have that same look on her face when you say "See Dear this is a butt plug, turn around."
> 
> Just saying....


What if I were to say "See Dear this is a butt plug, now I'll turn around"? 

How would that have gone over with you?


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

TBH my h's requests for anal played confused me.

I didn't understand that it was a normal thing for a guy to experiment with. I thought it was well..we won't go there. So yes, I would have been put off by it. But only because I didn't understand.

You should educate your wife on this. Seriously. TAM did wonders for me 

Now, that I know about it I have no issue with it. We both have toys of all kinds!


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

One of my fantasies is to use the help of a nice smooth vibrator in a lady's rear while I perform PIV. I wonder how it would feel for a woman.


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

Think I'll take a pass on this thread.....


----------



## Antman (Oct 19, 2013)

ntamph said:


> One of my fantasies is to use the help of a nice smooth vibrator in a lady's rear while I perform PIV. I wonder how it would feel for a woman.


My wife loves it! The trick for us was to get a reasonably small one for the bum. I can feel it too.
Win win really.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

PBear sometimes I think they should change the name of this space to "Ask PBear". And I mean this in a good way of course!


----------



## kimd (Oct 12, 2013)

When I have my anal vibrator in and my man "stroking" me with his c**K, OMG I am in heaven !!!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

ntamph said:


> One of my fantasies is to use the help of a nice smooth vibrator in a lady's rear while I perform PIV. I wonder how it would feel for a woman.


:iagree: This is definitely one of my fantasies as well..."but" my wife is not open to anything in her back door. i have heard of other women who love it, and I am jealous. 

I have never tried a butt plug and don't really know what they do. I can say that I have tried a slim vibrator on occasion to massage my prostate gland during stallion polishing...and yes, it felt fantastic!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

RClawson said:


> PBear sometimes I think they should change the name of this space to "Ask PBear". And I mean this in a good way of course!


I'm exceedingly flattered! And I give all the credit to my SO. . Prior to meeting her, my sex life was pretty much vanilla pudding. Since meeting her, we've explored a lot of fantasies and ideas. It's incredible having a partner you can share anything with and feel comfortable that you won't get judged. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

What is the purpose of a butt plug anyway?


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Stimulation back there can feel pretty good if it is done right. Orgasms can be intensified for both male and female.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

We tried it once a few months back. I liked it for the taboo nature of it. But I can't really say it felt much different to me. And I don't think it really got her off. 

The plug was something that came up casually in conversation. So I bought one, showed her, and it sat in the toy drawer. About a month later she suggested I pull it out to try it. Haven't used it since. Tbh I think we'd have more fun with it if it were used on me for prostate stimulation. Perhaps during piv. But she's way WAY against that.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> Stimulation back there can feel pretty good if it is done right. Orgasms can be intensified for both male and female.


I would agree to that. I think there are a lot of nerves back there that feel good when aroused, and of course there is the prostate gland....the equivalent to the G spot. However, I thought that butt plugs are short and don't hit the prostate gland at all.....am I right?


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> I would agree to that. I think there are a lot of nerves back there that feel good when aroused, and of course there is the prostate gland....the equivalent to the G spot. However, I thought that butt plugs are short and don't hit the prostate gland at all.....am I right?


I bought one designed especially for men.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

http://well.ca/products/aneros-maximus-classic-prostate_66439.html


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> Buy Aneros Maximus Classic Prostate Massager from Canada at Well.ca - Free Shipping


won't do me any good


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> Buy Aneros Maximus Classic Prostate Massager from Canada at Well.ca - Free Shipping


Does it run on maple syrup?


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

ntamph said:


> Does it run on maple syrup?


Haha! Whatever it does run on is VERY sticky


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

edbopc said:


> won't do me any good


Why not?

I just bought a small plug to try for myself. It can take a small bullet vibrator. I was pretty selective. . It doesn't really do too much for me, although I'm thinking that might be a lack of knowledge/experience between my SO and myself. What it did find is that it can "force" a second orgasm when I wouldn't have thought I could have one. Even if said orgasm doesn't feel any better than a "regular" one. 

For her, we have a medium sized one that looks like a stack of 3 or 4 balls. It definitely pushes her over the edge. And from my perspective, it makes things much tighter (and she's already the tightest I've known). So things don't usually last too long... 

Last night was a finger instead of a butt plug, and a soft silicone dildo instead of my penis. And oral, of course (she surprised me with a waxing). After she recovered, she asked me what the hell I was doing down there, as she was sure I was spinning and twisting things in weird and wonderful ways. . In actuality, I was just using my finger to apply upwards pressure on the dildo to stimulate her g-spot. But all her sensations got mixed up. 

Great. Now I'm worked up, and she's home with a cold... :-(

C


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

PBear said:


> Why not?
> 
> I just bought a small plug to try for myself. It can take a small bullet vibrator. I was pretty selective. . It doesn't really do too much for me, although I'm thinking that might be a lack of knowledge/experience between my SO and myself. What it did find is that it can "force" a second orgasm when I wouldn't have thought I could have one. Even if said orgasm doesn't feel any better than a "regular" one.
> 
> ...


Been busy....


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

edbopc said:


> won't do me any good





tracyishere said:


> Been busy....


It was a fun night. . Then I had to be at work for 3am. :-(

C


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

PBear said:


> It was a fun night. . Then I had to be at work for 3am. :-(
> 
> C


Are you complaining?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

tracyishere said:


> Are you complaining?


Not about the sex! Never a complaint about that, with her!

About the work... I'll recover. And I get paid by the hour, so my Christmas wallet will be happier. So it's ok too. Just tired right now.

C


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

PBear said:


> Not about the sex! Never a complaint about that, with her!
> 
> About the work... I'll recover. And I get paid by the hour, so my Christmas wallet will be happier. So it's ok too. Just tired right now.
> 
> C


Time to 'wake up' and get busy


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

tracyishere said:


> Time to 'wake up' and get busy


It will be solitaire busy time... She's sick and not feeling like company. So we'll build sexual tension for a day or two. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

PBear said:


> It will be solitaire busy time... She's sick and not feeling like company. So we'll build sexual tension for a day or two.
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My h always says I need my 'vitamins' to stay healthy....


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> Buy Aneros Maximus Classic Prostate Massager from Canada at Well.ca - Free Shipping


I will have to study up on this one. It sounds interesting.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> I will have to study up on this one. It sounds interesting.


Just hope you know that a man needs plenty of lube and 'play' before-hand as well. It can be painful if it isn't properly inserted.


----------

